# Ceiling Fan 14/3 or 14/2?



## RichyL (Nov 17, 2007)

14-2 should be fine for what you are using it for just a fan. 
As a general rule i usually always run 14-3 for fans just incase you wanna put a light kit on it laterand have a seperate switch for the fan and light. However you can still get a light kit on a fan using 14-2, but you will be using pull chains. Another option that is available for 14-2 wiring is a remote control device. you install a reciever inside the fan box which also will allow you to operate fan/light seperately from the remote:wink:


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

ALWAYS use 3 wire for a fan. Even though YOU dont want a light the next guy might. You (or the next guy) also may want to add some recessed cans at a later date and you will already have the switch leg in the ceiling.

It's not much more expensive.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks. Surrounding the fan is recessed lighting which will be controlled by two 3 way switches. (this is why I wont be using the light fixture) Good idea to run the 14/3 anyway.

This fan was hooked up when I bought the house, why would someone run 14/3 directly out of the panel box to the fan wall switch? Could it simply be that they ran out of 14/2 and just had extra 14/3?


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Could be a multiwire branch circuit. Are all the wires hooked up in the switch box?

Or he could have been out of wire like you said. Been there done that.


----------

